# Flash Problems With Safari



## SkiRobert (Aug 4, 2005)

I am new to Mac / Safari / OSX - When I go to certain sites - this one for example: http://www.k8power.com/; and I click "Kids Click Here" tab and then click the "Captain Cruise" link - the .swf file downloads but won't open automatically as it does on IE on a PC.

I have downloaded and installed the Flash Player but it doesn't seem to do any good. Even if I download the .swf to my desktop and try to open it I am prompted to open with a specific application, I cannot associate Flash with the .swf file.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## mdnky (Aug 7, 2005)

Whoever designed that site didn't understand proper techniques for doing certain things, embedding objects being one of them.  That said, the easiest solution for you right now is to just drag the SWF file onto an open Safari window or the Safari Icon in the dock.  It'll play then.  You can also use QuickTime to play SWF files, or download the FlashPlayer (it comes with Flash on the CD, not sure where it is on the net or if it's available that way).  Right now all you have is a plug-in for your browser.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to agree with mdnky here -- that site is poorly designed in terms of embedded objects (among other things), and trying to make that site work in a way that it's not designed to do is just going to give you headaches.

At any rate, it's not by any fault of your own -- it's simply the designer's fault that the SWF files are not playing correctly.

You need to associate FlashPlayer with the SWF files, not Flash.


----------

